# Monitor bekommt kein Signal mehr, PC stürzt ab



## Pylonz (12. August 2013)

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Hallo Community, ich habe bei meinem PC folgendes Problem. Beim spielen passiert es manchmal, heute etwas häufiger, dass der Monitor plötzlich kein Signal mehr erhält, den Sound höre ich noch kurz dann wandelt es sich in ein langgezogenes Geräusch. Der PC bleibt jedoch an , ich höre den Lüfter. Wenn ich dann neustarte ist wieder alles ok, bis zum nächsten Absturz.[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Ich konnte bei google nichts passendes finden, ich kann nur vermuten, dass es wohl an der Grafikkarte liegt oder? Habe den Treiber mal aktualisiert, hat aber nichts gebracht. Vielleicht weiß hier ja jemanden Rat.[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Am Monitor liegt es nicht, habe einen anderen getestet, selbes Problem. Habe auch vorhin die Graka mal rausgeholt und vom Staub befreit, hat aber leider auch nichts geholfen. Der Fehler kommt relativ schnell nachdem ich anfange zu zocken vllt 30 min.[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Windows sagt folgendes : [/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Grafikkartenfehler: Beschreibung[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Aufgrund eines Videohardwareproblems ist Windows nicht mehr voll funktionsfähig.[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Problemsignatur[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Problemereignisame:	LiveKernelEvent[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Betriebsystemversion:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Gebietsschema-ID:	1031[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Dateien zur Beschreibung des Problems[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]WD-20130811-1906.dmp[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]sysdata.xml[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]WERInternalMetadata.xml[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"] Temporäre Kopie dieser Dateien anzeigen[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Warnung: Wenn das Problem durch einen Virus oder ein sonstiges Sicherheitsrisiko verursacht wurde, kann der Computer durch das Öffnen einer Kopie der Dateien beschädigt werden.[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Weitere Informationen über das Problem[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]BCCode:	117[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]BCP1:	FFFFFA80083594E0[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]BCP2:	FFFFF88003B5DCF0[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]BCP3:	0000000000000000[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]BCP4:	0000000000000000[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]OS Version:	6_1_7600[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Service Pack:	0_0[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Product:	768_1[/font]






[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Vielen Dank euch schonmal im Vorraus.[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Mein System:[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Mainboard: ASRock 870 Extreme3 R2.0[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X2 550 Box, Sockel AM3[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]CPU Kühler: Scythe Katana 3[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Grafik: Powercolor HD5770 1024MB GDDR5, PCI-Express[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB-Kit G-Skill PC3-10667U CL9[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Netzteil : be quiet! Pure Power 430 Watt / BQT L7[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Festplatte : Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]betriebssystem: windows 7 64bit[/font]


----------



## Imanewbie (12. August 2013)

Ich tippe jetzt mal so ins blaue, aber ich würde mal darauf Tippen das deine Grafikkarte zu heiß wird.

Vielleicht einmal einen kleinen Lüfter nehmen und neben PC stellen, dabei bitte das Gehäuse aufmachen und mal Zocken und schauen ob der Fehler wieder auftritt. (Das mit dem Putzen is generell eine gute Idee, besonders wenn es so heiß ist)

Mfg


----------



## Pylonz (13. August 2013)

hm ja ich hatte das auch Gedacht aber was sagst du  zu der Windows Fehlermeldung? Momentan hat die Graka 46 Grad , bei normalen surfen ohne WoW zocken.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. August 2013)

Aufschrauben, saubermachen, testen. dauert keine 10 min.


----------



## Pylonz (13. August 2013)

Es ist alles gesäubert hatte ich ja oben geschrieben, die Abstürze kommen trotzdem.


----------



## bemuehung (13. August 2013)

teste mal mit Furmark

ansonsten hilft wohl nur Kühler runter Paste erneuern, neuen Kühler drauf oder neue Karte

Gehäuse könnte man noch belüften

46° sind schon relativ hoch, ich denk mal nicht das du z.b. mit Afterburner die Lüfterkurve bearbeitet hast

hatte ja schonmal im anderen Thread von dir geschrieben z.b. 2 http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/enermax-twister-everest-120x120x25mm-a-ucev12-a357973.html einbauen


----------



## Pylonz (13. August 2013)

Habe mal Windows mit der CD repariert, jetzt ging auch die ServicePack 1 Installation endlich durch ohne Fehlermeldung, mal sehen


----------

